# Freebox Evolution Wifi --> TV sur iMAC (eyetv ?)



## Peter007 (12 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je souhaiterai obtenir la TV sur iMac OSX 10.8.6.
J'ai regardé le forum, je n'ai trouvé qu'une conversation qui s'approche avec "eyetv" et qui semble poser problème.
Qu'en est-il ?
Y-a-t-il d'autres possibilités ?

Merci d'avance.

Peter007.


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2015)

EyeTV fonctionne très bien sous OS X, je l'utilise depuis Lion et sous El Capitan aucun problème. 

Pour le reste je ne sais pas.


----------



## daffyb (12 Octobre 2015)

avec VLC tu peux avoir la télé si tu as une freebox


----------



## Peter007 (13 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai tenté d'installer VLC avec :

*"Freebox-V6.fr/ index ...Regarder-Freebox-TV sur votre- ordinateur avec VLC*"
-soit : vlc-2.2.1.dmg sur videolan.org
J'ai pu ouvrir : "Reseau" avec "_http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u_"
J'ai lancé, obtenu une fenêtre différente de ce que j'attendais, soit : "11 - NT1 (bas débit) lecteur multi. VLC"
Et là, j'ai seulement obtenu une fenêtre A2 direct sans accès.
-----------------------------------------------
J'ai renouvelé les mêmes manips, et cette fois, je n'ai obtenu que la fenêtre avec la copie de l'adresse"...mafrebox..."

==========================
Avec eyetv : "*eyetv 3-6-8 en 130742.dmg*"
Là je suis bloqué par un mot de passe !! Je tente de réinitialiser avec le CD d'installation, et en lieu et place de passer
par "langage + install", sauf err, je me retrouve bloqué avec un nouveau mot de passe à saisir avec comme aide
un indice que j'ai effectivement entré en son temps avec un autre mot de passe à entrer. Sans possibilité de s'en sortir !
Ou est l'Apple convivial du départ ? Pourquoi ne pas passer par des questions de sécurité ?
Mon mot de passe a été perdu lors de l'installation de Lion !
--------------------------------------------------
NB: je passe par Google Chrome qui me ramène comme sur PC des :
-"*Trovi - Claro - MySeardial  & Co*" des PUP's ou pire !

Merci pour les réponses.
Peter007.


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2015)

Le mot de passe demandé pour l'installation est celui de ton compte identifiant Apple.



Peter007 a dit:


> Je tente de réinitialiser avec le CD d'installation



J'installe la dernière version que j'ai en sauvegarde et si MAJ il y a, je laisse faire EyeTV et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes depuis 5 ans. J'ai toujours lors d'un clean install, du entrer mon n° de série et c'est tout.


----------



## Peter007 (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Désolé, je reprends le Mac de temps en temps.
-Mot passe : Ok celui- d'Apple.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
-eyetv : J'ai eye2, il convient d'installer eye3.
(ou bien mettre à jour, et pour cela il doit être nécessaire de terminer l'installation avec la Freebox)
-Freebox révolution ; si j'ai bien compris, raccorder avec cable 802.
-paramétrer la Freebox.
J'en suis là !
Merci pour vos réponses.

Peter07.


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2015)

Peter007 a dit:


> -eyetv : J'ai eye2, il convient d'installer eye3.
> (ou bien mettre à jour, et pour cela il doit être nécessaire de terminer l'installation avec la Freebox)


C'est indépendant de la Freebox, EyeTV est un logiciel connecté à une clé USB qui fait office de Tuner. 



Peter007 a dit:


> -eyetv : J'ai eye2, il convient d'installer eye3.





Peter007 a dit:


> Avec eyetv : "*eyetv 3-6-8 en 130742.dmg*"


Tu indiques que tu as ce fichier, alors ?


----------



## Peter007 (14 Octobre 2015)

Merci, j'ai parcouru. j'ai réinstallé et suis sous OSX-10.6.8
- Eye2 : je suis arrêté au choix du produit et je vais regarder à quoi correspondent
les différents produits :
-Eye TV 200 / ++ / DTT & Co. afin d'aller plus loin
-puis de mettre à jour ou télécharger eye3

Peter007.


----------



## Peter007 (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je tente d'installer eyetv sans trouver que par petites approches les étapes d'installation.
J'ai téléchargé eyetv 3.6.8, et j'ai été bloqué par la clé d'activation !
------------------------------ J'ai trouvé ceci :
_Si, biensûr: tu tapes au hasard sur ton clavier, avec de la chance tu tomberas sur ta clé.
T'es quand même mieux placer que nous pour savoir où se trouve la clé d'activation, non? Le jour où t'as installé eyeTV, où était inscrite la clé? Par ce qu'à mon avis elle est toujours écrite au même endroit.
------------------------------ _
.../... je n'ai pas acheté eyetv 3.6.8, il doit être normal que je ne puisse obtenir cette clé ?
Sinon ?? Faut-il revenir à la version 2 ? Y-aura-t-il le même pb de Clé ?
- et ensuite quel produit ? (250 / 500 .. Home..) Faut-il (avec Freebox Revol.) raccorder en 802 avant d'installer ?
Merci d'avance.

Peter007.


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2015)

Peter007 a dit:


> .../... je n'ai pas acheté eyetv 3.6.8, il doit être normal que je ne puisse obtenir cette clé ?
> Sinon ?? Faut-il revenir à la version 2 ? Y-aura-t-il le même pb de Clé ?


Laisse tomber, tu entres dans le cas de piratage, donc hors charte des forums, et on ne te viendra pas en aide sur ce coup là.


----------



## Peter007 (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je n'ai jamais eu l'intention de pirater que ce soit. Si cette version n'est que payante, je l'acquière ou je la rejette point final.
Merci pour les grands classiques, je suis allé un certain nb de fois dans OS X Facile qui n'est pas si facile que cela ou l'on voit bien que ces modules ne sont pas rédigés par les développeurs mais par des Stés d'édition payés à la ligne, et du texte, il en a. ! Sans compter les problèmes de traduction, et il y en a également.

Merci pour l'aide, ce fut un plaisir.

Peter007.


----------

